# Is delete thread gone



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I started a thread, and decided to just post it in a similar thread, but couldn't delete it when i was the only poster?

Can we no longer delete our own threads?

-smak-


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

That is correct. You cannot delete your own threads. It makes for issues if there are several posts in a thread and the OP decides to delete all of them.

The simplist way to have someone delete your thread is to report the post to the mods. They will take care of it.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

BTW...Is has been like this a very, very long time.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Hmmm, didn't notice. Shouldn't you be able to delete a thread with only your original post?

I don't know vbulletin, but is there something like being able to delete it within 5 minutes?

Seems like it would get rid of clutter, because i did find a better place to post it, but i knew if i reported it there would be posts there before a mod could delete it.

No biggie.

-smak-


----------

